# (Canada) Black Labrador, Yellow Factored



## groff00 (Dec 1, 2008)

MHR Critter Creek Kobe Rocks SH is a unique blend of show and field lines. He is of correct type and structure without sacrificing drive and enthusiasm. He is 24” tall sand weighs 70 pounds. His hips are good, elbows, eyes and heart are normal. EIC/CNM/PRA clear. Carries yellow, clear of dilute. Live cover, fresh chilled and frozen semen available. Inquires welcome.


----------

